
Was Foxtons right to request my card details be sent by email? - nickkell
My previous apartment was rented through Foxtons and when it came time to move out and get the deposit back, they asked me for my card details (number and expiry date). I asked if I could give it over the phone, but they said they needed it on file (and for another team to actually process it).<p>Firstly, is this standard practice?
Secondly, would anyone be able to make a debit against my account without the 3-digit CVV on the back of the card?
======
dfraser992
No, it sounds horrible - how is email secure? That's way too many people in
the loop too. Why would they need it on file if you are no longer a tenant?

And returning a deposit like that.... I always got a check / cashier's check.
I only rented thru Foxton's once and that was a nightmare. And I had to
threaten them with a lawsuit to get it - and they paid me by direct deposit /
transfer IIRC.

Foxton's has the worst of reputations. Do a google search and don't be afraid
to issue legal threats (going thru the proper procedure of course). gov.uk has
info and you should have gotten some sort of paperwork outlining your rights
-- see

[https://www.gov.uk/tenancy-deposit-
protection/overview](https://www.gov.uk/tenancy-deposit-protection/overview)

~~~
nickkell
Yeah I thought it was bad... I made a complaint about their security and they
just made a dismissive remark about them spending millions of pounds to
"ensure their clients are secure"

